

Creating a new web app: the first steps you should take - mootothemax
http://tbbuck.com/creating-a-new-web-app-the-first-steps-you-should-take/

======
mootothemax
Hi everyone, blog post author here - if you have any questions or suggestions,
I'm all ears :)

